# What is the best way to thin garlic?



## MontanaKJ (Aug 10, 2009)

I planted 6 garlic plants 2 years ago and intentionally allowed them to go to seed. I now have about 40 new garlic plants begining to sprout. My problem is that they are so close together, I am worried about competition.

Is it safe to thin and transplant garlic bulbs once they have sprouted? I would like to keep as many of them as possible.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Garlic does not like to be transplanted but it can be done. However, the plants recognize the root damage as a period of dormancy. They will then rush to complete their growth but usually neglect to divide into cloves. When that happens, you end up with just rounds. Other alternative is to just thin by snipping off those which are crowded and use them as green garlic. Leave only the strongest individual from each cluster. 

Martin


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

If you allowed them to go this long I would consider letting them go until "normal" harvest time. Maybe give them a little side dressing of fertilizer now.

Once you harvest them you can replant as you want where you want. Subdivide the cloves as needed, etc.

Mike


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

if they are too thickly planted you could always pull up some between and use them in your cooking or salads


----------

